# Guys Night Out



## Tazman (Nov 11, 2006)

The Metropolitan Cigar Club is having a guys night out open to the public on Friday, September 19 from 6 to 10. Our club is located at 1275 Bloomfield Ave, Building 8 suite 62, Fairfield, NJ. You can watch a movie on our fourteen foot screen in our La Cubana Room, shoot some pool, play dominoes, watch a ballgame in our lounge, throw darts, play cards, etc. Most of all you can enjoy your favorite cigar and smoke in peace. So come join us and make some new friends who share your love of fine cigars. For more info or see pictures of our club, just go to www.metrocigar.com or call the club at 973-287-3540

Tazman


----------



## Tazman (Nov 11, 2006)

Tazman said:


> The Metropolitan Cigar Club is having a guys night out open to the public on Friday, September 19 from 6 to 10. Our club is located at 1275 Bloomfield Ave, Building 8 suite 62, Fairfield, NJ. You can watch a movie on our fourteen foot screen in our La Cubana Room, shoot some pool, play dominoes, watch a ballgame in our lounge, throw darts, play cards, etc. Most of all you can enjoy your favorite cigar and smoke in peace. So come join us and make some new friends who share your love of fine cigars. For more info or see pictures of our club, just go to www.metrocigar.com or call the club at 973-287-3540
> 
> Tazman


Bumped for those who did not see this and want to attend.


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

Awesome place wish we had something like that in Chicago.


----------



## Tazman (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks...if you ever find yourself in NJ, feel free to let me know. You can see our club in person and enjoy a smoke.

Tazman


----------

